# Newbie-Trying after Miscarriage



## Orangepie

Hello,
Just introducing myself. I have a lovely 2 year old who was concieved naturally. Trying for number two for 2 years now but just had lots of early miscarriages.
Please follow my blog www.rainbowbabyhopes.wordpress.com

I wish you all luck xx:hugs:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Welcome :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to bnb! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hi and welcome! :)


----------

